# Spot fishing at Kent narrows



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Get on one of those Kent narrows party boat over the weekend, but the only thing I caught is perch. Does anyone catch any spot these days ? Mate told me that spot fishing has been down for several years. Can someone recommend me a party boat that catch decent spot in the kent narrows area.

Many thanks!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

May be a bit early for good spot fishing. I normally fish for them starting mid August. The best head boat for spot in the KN area is Captain Lloyd Price. Call him @ 410-310-4558. Not unusual to catch 80 - 100 spot fishing with him. Just Google Captain Price Charters.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I agree with catman on Time of year but have been on Shirley bii past 2yrs. On good days I catch over 90. Took 2 of daughters 1 time and they had a blast caught over 45 spot each. Mind you that day there was lots of small stripers, seatrout, croakers and kingfish in the mix also. Capt Wright is his name. They were medium size spot no huge ones but definitely big enough to eat


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Captain Price was a friend of mine. I fished with him and Capt.Merdith. Great family.


----------



## Jefflou (Jun 11, 2018)

II just called Capt. Wright Last week and he said it’s not quite time yet for this year for a spot. They might show up late this year unlike last year. He seems to be an honest guy he always say so when there’s a lot of fish to catch. He will not sail unless there’s nothing to catch. Or will not say so to let you come if your not going to meet your expectation.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Yea my friend and 2 of his sons got on Capt wright boat Mon expecting White perch. He said they picked at them most of the day but in the last 2hrs hit the honey hole. They brung home 161 total. Mind you his 2 sons both under 13. He said they caught 5 small spots all thrown back. Before any negative comments come this is the only boat white perch trip my friend will make this year. Oh he said quite a few very nice perch caught


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like I will have to wait for several more weeks . Thank you all for the information. Really appreciate it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pajigging machin said:


> Yea my friend and 2 of his sons got on Capt wright boat Mon expecting White perch. He said they picked at them most of the day but in the last 2hrs hit the honey hole. They brung home 161 total. Mind you his 2 sons both under 13. He said they caught 5 small spots all thrown back. Before any negative comments come this is the only boat white perch trip my friend will make this year. Oh he said quite a few very nice perch caught


Hey no neg comments here. WP freeze well. We eat a lot of fish in my family so every Friday is fish day here (old school Catholic) and cookouts always see fish on the grill. Fish tacos are always on the menu during football season. I try to go into the winter months with 30 lbs or so of fish in the freezer along with 4 or 5 dz soft crabs. So bring home 161 fish is money in the bank.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

PA, are you getting negative comments? I didn't see any. Don't pay any attention to them.


----------



## Jefflou (Jun 11, 2018)

Yup last year I started fishing with Capt. Wright as early as April 29 and keep coming every month til September. I started with 40 perch and ended a 100 spot. This year i came June 8 it was Friday trying to avoid the weekend thinking it will be crowded but I was amaze there were only 3 person and 1 boat at the dock and it wasn’t Capt. Wright. But he’s there and said that ain’t much fish yet decided to get on the boat with another Captain and join the other 3 people and it was indeed a skunked day it was. Ended up with 3 perch luckily the Capt and mate are fishing as well gave us the rest of their catch so I took home 10 perch and 1 catfish.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I have gotten any negative comments but figured 1 family taking home 161 perch might draw a little ire. You know some people have the mind set only keep enough for a couple meals and leave the rest to catch another day. Just didn't want people to think this happens on the regular you know


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Wait that reads wrong. I have not gotten any negative report I repeat no negative comments


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Wait that reads wrong. I have not gotten any negative report I repeat no negative comments


--------Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't think so. PA, it is almost 6:00am and I'm still setting here at the computer. I can't make up my mind where to go fishing. Might just hang out at the Marina close to home until it is time for Patricia and I to go to Casino.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pajigging machin said:


> I have gotten any negative comments but figured 1 family taking home 161 perch might draw a little ire. You know some people have the mind set only keep enough for a couple meals and leave the rest to catch another day. Just didn't want people to think this happens on the regular you know


What in the world are you going to do with 161 little white perch??
I just don't get that. .....sorry


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

CYT some people think perch are the best tasting fish out there. And when you have 3 or 4 sons to help clean them makes for a easy task. I don't know what size he caught but I know when we fish together only perch 8.5& up get kept. Now with 2 young sons in the mix that might have gotten lax a little bit. But giving sons good dinner conversation when those fish are cooked helps develop young men in my opinion.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Whatever turns ya on I guess. I was over at the Jetty having lunch and saw the WP boats coming back, guys hauling sacks upon sacks of WP off the boat.

I ran a fish test a while back: Croaker vs Spot vs WP. All fish were scorred and cooked on the barbi.
Croaker won hands down with Spot running a close second.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Never had all 3 of the grill in a taste test but coming out of the frying pan my ranking goes white perch, croaker spot. and I really like spot. Just prefer the other 2 over it.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh but I myself would never pay to get on a boat to Target white perch. too easy to catch from shore. Heck if I could find good spot fishing from shore late summer I wouldn't get on boats for them either. Man I miss the days when I could run down rock Hall catch just enough spot to be satisfied and cut a few up and catch 13-20in snapper blues. Those were the days. Blues use to go as high as still Pond back then


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Whatever turns ya on I guess. I was over at the Jetty having lunch and saw the WP boats coming back, guys hauling sacks upon sacks of WP off the boat.
> 
> I ran a fish test a while back: Croaker vs Spot vs WP. All fish were scorred and cooked on the barbi.
> Croaker won hands down with Spot running a close second.
> Just my opinion.


Cali no doubt. Croaker fresh caught are the best but once frozen not so good. I only keep enough croakers for a meal but WP freeze very well and are sure welcome to the table during the fall and winter. I never really fished for spot other than to live line them for rock so no opinion on their taste.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

White perch are second to bluegills for me. Good size bluegills are the best fish to eat IMO.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Spot are in at Solomon's Isl. Went out on Bunkys head boat Sat in the pouring rain. More toads than spot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> White perch are second to bluegills for me. Good size bluegills are the best fish to eat IMO.


Andy you're not alone.


----------



## Jefflou (Jun 11, 2018)

Went out yesterday on a Headboat at Kent narrows nobody was there on a Sunday morning except for 2 group of characters so They let me joined the charter with the boat “ of the hook “ by Lamar Wright the son of Capt. Monro of Shirley B. We went to the spot in the bay near Gibson island close to the mouth of patapasco river . And we caught perch maybe half of it is 10” up big. Everybody caught average of 40 with about 15 people from 9am to 12:30 pm . It rained hard for awhile but the thunderstorm came we already back at the dock. That spot is always loaded with perch as I heard is a oyster bed at the bottom?


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

You think it's bad now ? Wait until all the rain from the last week hits !!! The satellite photos tell quite a story !!!


----------

